# Forum Home Renovation Water Saving Garden Ideas  Rain Water Tank - Recommend  a supplier

## goodzilla

Hi All, 
I want to have a rain water tank installed, 3 - 5 thousand litre tank, slimline (side of the house).  Can anyone recommend a supplier for the south east of Melbourne? 
Also any tips for installing?  I have had new guttering installed and run towards the tank location. 
Thanks 
GDZ

----------


## plum

Try G-Store in Dandenong Rd East Malvern for your water tanks, pumps etc.

----------


## goodzilla

Many Thanks

----------


## davegol

:What he said:  I shopped around quite a bit, and ended up getting a Melro tank from G-Store in Dandenong road. Seemed to be best value for money at the time (3 mths ago).

----------


## mugatu

I did a lot of looking around and ended up going with Water Tanks Melbourne | Round & Slimline Water Tanks | Rainwater Tank Pumps Victoria as I'd already done most of my own research on size etc. He was fairly helpful also with any questions on how to set up. I bought one of their pumps aswell, but just replaced with a lower power rainbank which is also super quiet. 
I went 1 x 1000L attached to the house as the primary, then a 3000L slimline on the back fence hidden behind a feature screen. Just had all the drip irrigation installed and all seems to be going well.

----------

